# Is this run of the mill telecom or a little better?



## snoman701 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, I thought I had full board pictures...but these are details. I have access to a lot of it, but it's not free. Mostly ceramic dip ic's, eeprom, and the occasional other stuff like the Dac. 

The boards are loaded, but they are on sockets for the most part so it increases the board weight quite a bit.

Just curious to hear a more educated opinion.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slochteren (Nov 28, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL20U6HflQo[/youtube]


In that movie you can see the yield off the ceramic memory moduls.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 28, 2016)

Slochteren said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL20U6HflQo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> In that movie you can see the yield off the ceramic memory moduls.


Great! Thanks. I'll watch it once I find some earbuds. Sitting in the airport reading anything and everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like old computer equipment, could have a market along collectors. Do you know what computers they are from? Any complete machines?

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 28, 2016)

No...this is all industrial controllers. So yes, old computers...but different. Not entirely sure what kind. There were 286 pinless processors on a lot of the boards. So that's the era of production. I've tried googling a lot of the more odd looking parts but don't exactly have a lot of hits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 28, 2016)

Slochteren said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL20U6HflQo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> In that movie you can see the yield off the ceramic memory moduls.



Is that your video?

That's pretty high yield.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 16, 2016)

I have picked up a reasonable quantity of boards that look like this one. 




Some have chips, some do not. Some are 8086, some 286 processsors...all over the map up to about 286.

I started to scrap them out, then the more reading on this forum I did, the more I realized I was probably shooting myself and my horse in the foot.

I am an active Ebay seller, but don't know much about these..I have two listed, but they don't have chips in them, so I imagine that kills the value. I recognized the chip numbers from the old days of robotics play. 

My problem...I have no clue where to best post them for sale. If it's best to just send them to boardsort and go, then that's that....but I really enjoy connecting things to the people that appreciate them. And in this case, knowing that there are guys out there that are collecting these and getting the machines running again, sort of hits a soft spot for me. 

And just for educational sake...if I were to properly pyrolize, grind, etc all the components...are these higher yield than standard run of the mill telecom?


----------

